# Can thyroid meds cause heartburn?



## gammagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Years ago , I was on Armour thyroid. I had to discontinue taking it because of the heartburn and anxiety it was causing. After being on a Synthroid/Cytomel combo for four years, I gave Armour another try and again, the constant heartburn came back. I switched back to Sythroid/Cytomel and no problem. I went to a new Endocrinologist and she switched me to Tirosint . I started that about 5 weeks ago and have had a constant pressure in my chest and heartburn. The heartburn has gotten somewhat better since I have been taking Prilosec but it comes and goes and there is pain in my back. Today, I did not take the Tirosint but took the Synthroid instead to see what would happen. No chest pressure , no heartburn. I will try this for a few more days and then go back to the Tirosint and see if the heartburn comes back


----------

